# Becoming A Lolcow



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Now it is time to engage in a kind of thought experiment.

Let's say that one day you log in, only to find out that you have a thread here on Kiwi Farms.

Somehow people know your real life identity, all of your social media accounts, and are posting a bunch of comments about weird stuff you've said on other sites/ the weird things you like in general.

How would you take this news? Would you just run with things and own up to the fact that your kind of a weird person? Would you go full cow and start fighting people in the threads because you figure, 'what the heck, I'm already a cow, might as well give the audience what they want'? Would you immediately delete all of your social media and live in a cave somewhere deep in the forest?

Well, you get the idea.

Reply if you feel so inclined.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 14, 2017)

~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ said:


> Now it is time to engage in a kind of thought experiment.
> 
> Let's say that one day you log in, only to find out that you have a thread here on Kiwi Farms.



Already happened, Null authored the thread himself.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/dynastia-caylen-matthew-burroughs.16740/



> Somehow people know your real life identity, all of your social media accounts, and are posting a bunch of comments about weird stuff you've said on other sites/ the weird things you like in general.



Already happened, my name is Caylen Burroughs and I don't give no fucks who knows.



> How would you take this news?



idgaf


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Already happened, Null authored the thread himself.
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/dynastia-caylen-matthew-burroughs.16740/
> 
> Already happened, my name is Caylen Burroughs and I don't give no fucks who knows.
> ...



I'm reading the thread now. The replies are pretty hilarious.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 14, 2017)

~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ said:


> I'm reading the thread now. The replies are pretty hilarious.



It's actually the second halal thread made on me, the first one didn't stick.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Dec 14, 2017)

I think I'd be more surprised than anything else. As in, I'm so boring I even manage to bore myself. What would anyone even have to say about me?


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> It's actually the second halal thread made on me, the first one didn't stick.



That is very interesting indeed.


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> I think I'd be more surprised than anything else. As in, I'm so boring I even manage to bore myself. What would anyone even have to say about me?



Well if it counts, you seem interesting to me.  I like your icon by the way. Is it a reference to the Bunny Man urban legend?


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Dec 14, 2017)

~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ said:


> Well if it counts, you seem interesting to me.  I like your icon by the way. Is it a reference to the Bunny Man urban legend?



As if.   I only wish I was this cool in my most Walter Mitty of fantasies...



> Phillips said the man was wearing a gray, black, and white bunny costume, and was about 20 years old, 5 feet 8 inches (1.73 m) tall, and weighed about 175 pounds (79 kg). The man began chopping at a porch post with a long-handled axe, saying: "All you people trespass around here. If you don't get out of here, I'm going to bust you on the head.


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> As if.   I only wish I was this cool in my most Walter Mitty of fantasies...



I've always found the Bunny Man urban legend to be interesting, so I just thought I would ask.


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 14, 2017)

Like a cop responding to a report of a battered house-wife, I’d ask what was done to deserve it.


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Like a cop responding to a report of a battered house-wife, I’d ask what was done to deserve it.



That seems like a reasonable response.


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 14, 2017)

I'd argue with everybody and post a picture of asshole to prove that I'm straight.


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

XYZpdq said:


> I'd argue with everybody and post a picture of asshole to prove that I'm straight.



Your hypothetical lolcow thread sounds like it would be amusing to read. :')


----------



## Overcast (Dec 14, 2017)

I'd probably try to roll with it.

I'm kind of a loser anyway, so I wouldn't be _that _shocked.


----------



## m0rnutz (Dec 14, 2017)

I'd laugh at myself with everyone. Pull a @GethN7.


----------



## Sparky Lurker (Dec 14, 2017)

Getting a public diary recording your achievements of your entire  existance on the internet seems pretty much whatever, since other people are writing in it.


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

scorptatious said:


> I'd probably try to roll with it.
> 
> I'm kind of a loser anyway, so I wouldn't be _that _shocked.



That seems like a good way to handle things.



m0rnutz said:


> I'd laugh at myself with everyone. Pull a @GethN7.



Laughter is the best medicine.



Sparky Lurker said:


> Getting a public diary recording your achievements of your entire  existence on the internet seems pretty much whatever, since other people are writing into it.



On the bright side, if someone keeps a diary of your life, it saves you the trouble of keeping your own.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 14, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> I'd laugh at myself with everyone. Pull a @GethN7.



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gethn7-confirmed-pedophile-and-obsessed-wu-stalker.19813/


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gethn7-confirmed-pedophile-and-obsessed-wu-stalker.19813/



He handled that with class. Cheers to him.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 14, 2017)

~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ said:


> He handled that with class. Cheers to him.



The only class confirmed pedophile @GethN7 has ever handled is a second grade math class.


----------



## Joel Tarkus (Dec 14, 2017)

If I ended up as a Chris Chan type figure, it would be nice to know that people are documenting every aspect of my life.  I would have at least some sort of legacy.  I would be very happy to think that years after my death someone could find an archive with the thread on me and be mildly amused for the day.


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> The only class confirmed pedophile @GethN7 has ever handled is a second grade math class.



Heh.


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gethn7-confirmed-pedophile-and-obsessed-wu-stalker.19813/


I miss pressing 1 and 2.


----------



## r4ndom (Dec 14, 2017)

i would be torn with trying to diffuse the situation or trying to roll with it and five years down the line play it off as some deeply involved troll, or you know just not care since its the internet and people calling me names wont kill me.


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

r4ndom said:


> i would be torn with trying to diffuse the situation or trying to roll with it and five years down the line play it off as some deeply involved troll, or you know just not care since its the internet and people calling me names wont kill me.



Seems like it could work, it it was carried out with precaution.


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Joel Tarkus said:


> If I ended up as a Chris Chan type figure, it would be nice to know that people are documenting every aspect of my life.  I would have at least some sort of legacy.  I would be very happy to think that years after my death someone could find an archive with the thread on me and be mildly amused for the day.



That's a good way of looking at things.


----------



## r4ndom (Dec 14, 2017)

~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ said:


> Seems like it could work, it it was carried out with precaution.



as long as i dont get caught showing any self awareness than there would be no reason to suspect that im trolling and if i do enough insane stuff it could be believable.....oh wait.


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

r4ndom said:


> as long as i dont get caught showing any self awareness than there would be no reason to suspect that im trolling and if i do enough insane stuff it could be believable.....oh wait.



That's a good point actually.


----------



## Somar (Dec 14, 2017)

Frankly I'd just be happy to be noticed.


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> Frankly I'd just be happy to be noticed.



Being noticed does have its benefits.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 14, 2017)

I'd just roll with the punches as best I could.

If you can't laugh at yourself, why laugh at all?


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Syaoran Li said:


> I'd just roll with the punches as best I could.
> 
> If you can't laugh at yourself, why laugh at all?



This is very true.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Dec 14, 2017)

I'd just ignore it until everybody got bored because I'm not an interesting person.


----------



## Nutty Wizard (Dec 14, 2017)

In the end, we're all lolcows.


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Johnny Bravo said:


> I'd just ignore it until everybody got bored because I'm not an interesting person.



That is probably the best way to handle things.



Nutty Wizard said:


> In the end, we're all lolcows.



You have a good point there.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Dec 14, 2017)

~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ said:


> That is probably the best way to handle things.



Well, not for everybody. Some people are irresistibly interesting because of their antics and how they put themselves out there. If you use the same internet handle over and over across many different sites there's probably enough info out there about you to make a semi-decent thread. Bonus points if you sign up with said handle. At that point you're an lolcow and there's basically nothing you can do about it.


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Johnny Bravo said:


> Well, not for everybody. Some people are irresistibly interesting because of their antics and how they put themselves out there. If you use the same internet handle over and over across many different sites there's probably enough info out there about you to make a semi-decent thread. Bonus points if you sign up with said handle. At that point you're an lolcow and there's basically nothing you can do about it.



Good point.


----------



## Super Collie (Dec 14, 2017)

I would sit back and be amused at people arguing for 5+ pages over whether or not my thread belonged in the Animal Control or Beauty Parlor forum, and then someone like @yawning sneasel has to come in and tell everyone that they're autists and that the thread doesn't have enough content in it and the OP sucks because everyone was too busy being stupid.

And then someone finally finds my FurAffinity, VCL, and other website accounts and the world discovers all of Super Collie's deep dark secrets.


----------



## Reynard (Dec 14, 2017)

Super Collie said:


> I would sit back and be amused at people arguing for 5+ pages over whether or not my thread belonged in the Animal Control or Beauty Parlor forum, and then someone like @yawning sneasel has to come in and tell everyone that they're autists and that the thread doesn't have enough content in it and the OP sucks because everyone was too busy being stupid.
> 
> And then someone finally finds my FurAffinity, VCL, and other website accounts and the world discovers all of Super Collie's deep dark secrets.


That's pretty much any furfag on this site.  Let's be fair.


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Super Collie said:


> I would sit back and be amused at people arguing for 5+ pages over whether or not my thread belonged in the Animal Control or Beauty Parlor forum, and then someone like @yawning sneasel has to come in and tell everyone that they're autists and that the thread doesn't have enough content in it and the OP sucks because everyone was too busy being stupid.
> 
> And then someone finally finds my FurAffinity, VCL, and other website accounts and the world discovers all of Super Collie's deep dark secrets.





Reynard said:


> That's pretty much any furfag on this site.  Let's be fair.



I could see that happening, actually. :')


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Dec 14, 2017)

I honestly kept my dumbass hidden seeing from the fact that I was friends with Takashi0 a while back. Different username, different alias, and actually kept a cool head to what was going on with Tak at the time of him having a thread. To be frank, having a thread isn't really end of the world. As long as you don't do what most people I know did which was try to fight Kiwi by getting legal involved. 

I would delete everything about me and scrub my internet footprint from the top to the bottom, Kiwifarms have a record on finding people and jumping down the rabbithole so the worst thing that a farmer can ever encounter is someone who breaks the information chain and keeps the thread dead for a while. 

It's really just simple; get off the computer and go hang out with your buds and have a great time with your people around you that YOU HAVE.

I still don't get how lolcows haven't realized that we thrive off of their observation, unless you're like me and I check up on my lolcows after a month or two. Social media, art, you name it. I looked at their stuff and see if they are turning themselves back into their old selves.


----------



## Cooking Mama (Dec 14, 2017)

I’d be worried about being doxed, but all in all I would take it as a sign that I’m a massive piece of shit and need to change for the better. Probably would read through to see what behaviors are being put on blast then work to correct the issues.

Because, you know, that’s what decent people try to do instead of living in denial and acting as if attacked. I mean, it sucks getting checked like that and seeing all the negative comments, but clearly there is a reason why the thread was made.


----------



## GethN7 (Dec 14, 2017)

Nutty Wizard said:


> In the end, we're all lolcows.



There is no such thing as not being a lolcow,  just having varying degrees of self-awareness about it and having the ability to keep it in check.



Dynastia said:


> The only class confirmed pedophile @GethN7 has ever handled is a second grade math class.



You are a hilarious master of insulting commentary, and I love you for it.


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

SomethingWittyandBadass said:


> I honestly kept my dumbass hidden seeing from the fact that I was friends with Takashi0 a while back. Different username, different alias, and actually kept a cool head to what was going on with Tak at the time of him having a thread. To be frank, having a thread isn't really end of the world. As long as you don't do what most people I know did which was try to fight Kiwi by getting legal involved.
> 
> I would delete everything about me and scrub my internet footprint from the top to the bottom, Kiwifarms have a record on finding people and jumping down the rabbithole so the worst thing that a farmer can ever encounter is someone who breaks the information chain and keeps the thread dead for a while.
> 
> ...





Cooking Mama said:


> I’d be worried about being doxed, but all in all I would take it as a sign that I’m a massive piece of shit and need to change for the better. Probably would read through to see what behaviors are being put on blast then work to correct the issues.
> 
> Because, you know, that’s what decent people try to do instead of living in denial and acting as if attacked. I mean, it sucks getting checked like that and seeing all the negative comments, but clearly there is a reason why the thread was made.





GethN7 said:


> There is no such thing as not being a lolcow,  just having varying degrees of self-awareness about it and having the ability to keep it in check.
> 
> You are a hilarious master of insulting commentary, and I love you for it.



These are all excellent points.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 14, 2017)

Gain access to the inner circle and discover the mods on this site are the true lolcows (even me)


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Gain access to the inner circle and discover the mods on this site are the true lolcows (even me)



The admins and moderators of this site seem nice.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 14, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Gain access to the inner circle and discover the mods on this site are the true lolcows (even me)


You were a lolcow long before you were a mod, friendo.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Dec 14, 2017)

I already went through a similar thing when I was a teen (have a thread on me on ponylandcatfights), and I AM objectively cringey even now, so I'll just subscribe to the thread and see if someone says anything interesting. 
And will also disprove untrue things if they crop up (for a while, I was friends with the guy who ended being terribly nuts, and he spread rumors about me and whatnot).


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 14, 2017)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> I already went through a similar thing when I was a teen (have a thread on me on ponylandcatfights), and I AM objectively cringey even now, so I'll just subscribe to the thread and see if someone says anything interesting.
> And will also disprove untrue things if they crop up (for a while, I was friends with the guy who ended being terribly nuts, and he spread rumors about me and whatnot).



That really sucks. I am sorry that you had to go through that.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Dec 14, 2017)

~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ said:


> That really sucks. I am sorry that you had to go through that.


Thanks, but it happening actually helped me in a way) I fixed my behavior, and tried to be less clingy. Oh, and woved to never write anything for people that can be misinterprented in any way.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Already happened, Null authored the thread himself.
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/dynastia-caylen-matthew-burroughs.16740/
> 
> 
> ...


Literally this. 

It's not the thread that cements you as a lolcow, it's how you react to the ridicule.


----------



## AF 802 (Dec 14, 2017)

I'd bend over, daddy.


----------



## Positron (Dec 14, 2017)

Banana Wu has the money to buy all the toys he wants.  How's that the worst thing in the world?
(Although I'd rather keep my dick.)


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Dec 15, 2017)

~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ said:


> Well if it counts, you seem interesting to me.  I like your icon by the way. Is it a reference to the Bunny Man urban legend?



Forgot to answer your question about my account earlier. My KF u/n and av reference this old movie:






I just so happened to have watched it the night before I signed up here. Otherwise no real significance. I'm not even much of an old movie fan.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 15, 2017)

If a sperg is surprised to learn they have a thread, it only indicates they are not owning up to silly behaviour.


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 15, 2017)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> Thanks, but it happening actually helped me in a way) I fixed my behavior, and tried to be less clingy. Oh, and woved to never write anything for people that can be misinterprented in any way.



It is cool that you are able to have a good attitude about it. Keep on being awesome.



Cuddly Pirate said:


> Literally this.
> 
> It's not the thread that cements you as a lolcow, it's how you react to the ridicule.



That's a very good point. 



Give Her The D said:


> I'd bend over, daddy.



That's one way of handling things. 



Positron said:


> Banana Wu has the money to buy all the toys he wants.  How's that the worst thing in the world?
> (Although I'd rather keep my dick.)



It was a just a joke answer I thought I would throw in for fun. :')



Elwood P. Dowd said:


> Forgot to answer your question about my account earlier. My KF u/n and av reference this old movie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Harvey! It's a great movie. And I am an old movie fan as well.



Curt Sibling said:


> If a sperg is surprised to learn they have a thread, it only indicates they are not owning up to silly behaviour.



You are right.


----------



## IceGray (Dec 16, 2017)

I would admit that yes, I was a hypocrite, probably still would be, but I'll keep said hypocrisy in check.


----------



## Deadwaste (Dec 16, 2017)

if my predictions are correct, i am on the verge of becoming chris chan already
therefore, i wouldnt be surprised


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 16, 2017)

IceGray said:


> I would admit that yes, I was a hypocrite, probably still would be, but I'll keep said hypocrisy in check.





Deadwaste said:


> if my predictions are correct, i am on the verge of becoming chris chan already
> therefore, I wouldn't be surprised





_01 said:


> Oddly enough, this thought popped into my head a few weeks ago. I don't have any social media so the worst thing people can do is troll my gaming profiles (which my own friends do anyways), or call my workplace, which was what I was mainly thinking about. Not to go too much into detail, but while it's not the most prestigious position, it's also not a job many people can get into easily. It's always been a phobia of mine that I'd be fired for something I couldn't help, hence why I was curious about how my coworkers and superiors would handle a bunch of people prank calling and namedropping me. At some point I wonder if it would be easier, instead of dealing with these calls every day, to just let me go.
> 
> I'm obviously not the most unbiased perspective, but I don't know what I would really become a lolcow over. Still, I've always lived my existence striving for self improvement. If I do ever become something for the internet to ogle and laugh at like a freak in a circus, I'd take it more as a lesson to learn from rather than a misfortune to suffer through.



If you keep a low-key presence on the internet, it is hard for anyone to find anything to call you out for. It's kind of  double-edged sword though, because everyone has at least one site they are active on, whether it is for their job or other purposes. So the best you can do is try to look as normal as possible, regardless of what site you use.


----------



## MechanicalHugbox (Dec 16, 2017)

Honestly I'd fuck around and post the craziest shit to twitter/whatever you guys are stalking me with
Fuck I'd even release my Dox


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 16, 2017)

MechanicalHugbox said:


> Honestly I'd fuck around and post the craziest shit to twitter/whatever you guys are stalking me with
> Fuck I'd even release my Dox



You are a brave, brave soul.


----------



## MechanicalHugbox (Dec 16, 2017)

~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ said:


> You are a brave, brave soul.


eh... in my life I'm currently in that rare mix of nothing to lose and want to fuck around with people. Plus it would be fun to shit talk about myself incognito on the farms


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 16, 2017)

MechanicalHugbox said:


> eh... in my life I'm currently in that rare mix of nothing to lose and want to fuck around with people. Plus it would be fun to shit talk about myself incognito on the farms



That would definitely be an interesting experience.


----------



## MechanicalHugbox (Dec 16, 2017)

~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ said:


> That would definitely be an interesting experience.


what do you think keeps @Dynastia going?


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 16, 2017)

MechanicalHugbox said:


> what do you think keeps @Dynastia going?



Sheer determination and clever wit?


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Dec 16, 2017)

I'd respond in what I think is the most rational way possible: reducing my Internet footprint and ceasing to do cow-like things. 

I've read a few threads here in which the lolcows in question did exactly that, and not only did the Farms move their focus elsewhere, but I imagine the person's life improved in other ways. 

Getting a lolcow thread on KF should be seen as a wake-up call of sorts, much like the doctor telling you, yes, it's an STD, stop fucking prostitutes for god's sake.


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 16, 2017)

AtrocityVoyeur said:


> I'd respond in what I think is the most rational way possible: reducing my Internet footprint and ceasing to do cow-like things.
> 
> I've read a few threads here in which the lolcows in question did exactly that, and not only did the Farms move their focus elsewhere, but I imagine the person's life improved in other ways.
> 
> Getting a lolcow thread on KF should be seen as a wake-up call of sorts, much like the doctor telling you, yes, it's an STD, stop fucking prostitutes for god's sake.



That seems like a good way to handle things.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Dec 16, 2017)

And I just managed to cow myself on here when real sleepy yesterday. Damn great.  My subconsious would be the death if not of  me, then of my reputation for sure.


----------



## Bani (Dec 16, 2017)

Given that I'm more active on the Farms than I am anywhere else, I'd probably just stop posting here but otherwise continue business as usual. On other sites, I usually only post once or twice a month, and that doesn't really make for an interesting thread.

That's the thing- because cows are usually unemployed or freelancers, they have time to fuck around on the internet 24/7 and post nonstop. That's why they're cows- they put out a large amount of entertaining, idiotic content. If you're someone with a job, a family, and priorities, it's harder to find the time to make an idiot of yourself on social media.


----------



## Lunete (Dec 16, 2017)

I used to be a bit of a lolcalf in my early teens. I would go on this site for teens and say something stupid on the forms. The other members would call me a dumbass and make fun of me and I would get upset and post even more stupid shit. My behavior was pretty much that of a typical Tumblrina. Eventually I matured a little and learned to stop being such a drama queen online.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 17, 2017)

I would wonder why it took y'all so long to make my thread. 
Seriously though, I love everyone here and couldn't bring myself to get mad at any heckling. (Well maybe a little.)  I don't trust anyone who can't have a laugh at their own expense once in a while.


----------



## flock of doves (Dec 17, 2017)

honestly, with the shit i've done in the past, i wouldn't be surprised if one was made on me. i like to think that i've calmed down from that overly-sensitive little piece of shit that i was, but i know i can be criticized for things i've done in the past and i'd probably talk things through with the people posting on the thread to let them know this is a dying story and the person in question has changed quite a bit.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Dec 17, 2017)

I realised early in my internet life that if im absolutely open with everything about myself that it makes people feel its a bit pointless to try digging any deeper into my life to get at me


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 17, 2017)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> And I just managed to cow myself on here when real sleepy yesterday. Damn great.  My subconscious would be the death if not of  me, then of my reputation for sure.



Well I think you are cool if it counts. 



Bani said:


> Given that I'm more active on the Farms than I am anywhere else, I'd probably just stop posting here but otherwise continue business as usual. On other sites, I usually only post once or twice a month, and that doesn't really make for an interesting thread.
> 
> That's the thing- because cows are usually unemployed or freelancers, they have time to fuck around on the internet 24/7 and post nonstop. That's why they're cows- they put out a large amount of entertaining, idiotic content. If you're someone with a job, a family, and priorities, it's harder to find the time to make an idiot of yourself on social media.



People tend to move on when they don't have any material to dig up. So that is a good point.



Lunete said:


> I used to be a bit of a lolcalf in my early teens. I would go on this site for teens and say something stupid on the forms. The other members would call me a dumbass and make fun of me and I would get upset and post even more stupid shit. My behavior was pretty much that of a typical Tumblrina. Eventually I matured a little and learned to stop being such a drama queen online.



At least you learned from your mistakes. That's what counts.



MerriedxReldnahc said:


> I would wonder why it took y'all so long to make my thread.
> Seriously though, I love everyone here and couldn't bring myself to get mad at any heckling. (Well maybe a little.)  I don't trust anyone who can't have a laugh at their own expense once in a while.



It's good to poke fun at yourself every once in a while. being able to accept flaws and work towards changing them is actually a pretty mature thing to do.



flock of doves said:


> honestly, with the shit I've done in the past, I wouldn't be surprised if one was made on me. I like to think that I've calmed down from that overly-sensitive little piece of shit that I was, but I know II can be criticized for things I've done in the past and I'd probably talk things through with the people posting on the thread to let them know this is a dying story and the person in question has changed quite a bit.



To be honest, I think everyone has done at least one thing cringy in their lives. So you are definitely not alone.



LikeicareKF said:


> I realised early in my internet life that if im absolutely open with everything about myself that it makes people feel its a bit pointless to try digging any deeper into my life to get at me



It's actually good to be open and honest about who you are, as a general rule. It's better to be an authentic person with some flaws that can be changes, than a fake person who can't be called out for their bullshit and will likely never change.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Dec 17, 2017)

My opinion on being a lolcow is this. Hobbies and the internet are all fine and good and can be great ways to meet new people and have fun but when you start taking them too seriously like doing personal attacks, thinking your work is a masterpiece that shouldn't be criticised, blowing off people for having complaints about your behavior in the community and just being an arrogant prick to others, that's when lolcowdom starts to rear it's head


----------



## ~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ (Dec 17, 2017)

andr0id psycho sho(ker said:


> My opinion on being a lolcow is this. Hobbies and the internet are all fine and good and can be great ways to meet new people and have fun but when you start taking them too seriously like doing personal attacks, thinking your work is a masterpiece that shouldn't be criticised, blowing off people for having complaints about your behavior in the community and just being an arrogant prick to others, that's when lolcowdom starts to rear it's head



I think that those are all excellent points.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Dec 17, 2017)

~ Drama Llama Ding Dong ~ said:


> I think that those are all excellent points.



thank you. I know someone like that who I plan to start a thread on in the future


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 17, 2017)

When I was like 16, someone at school found my livejournal because I used a screen name similar to my email. There really wasn't anything too terrible on it, but I was still embarrassed. From that moment on I never duplicated a screen name on any other website. It still cracks me up that the lesson I learned as a totally dumb kid is lost on people in their 20s and 30s. Like these cows go in hard making sure they have the same name on everything. If everything you've ever said or done online can be easily connected then you deserve to be a cow imo

To answer the actual question, i'd probably roll with it if I was mocked. We're here to have fun


----------



## jewelry investor (Dec 17, 2017)

If I were to become a lolcow, it would be because I made a shitty webcomic and thought I deserved money for it.
ProTip- Never start merchandising your webcomic over improving its quality; You'll get neither profit nor respect as an artist.


----------



## MangledTwot (Dec 17, 2017)

I would probably cry a lot and be a bit scared but then I'd think to myself. "I'm in this position myself because I decided to act like a fuckwit", and come to embrace it. Maybe I would even join the thread and engage in banter with the people laughing at me.


----------

